# Biscuit Joints with a router



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

Have any of you ever used something like this? Grizzly Link 

I have a slot cutter for my router, I've used it on a table set up a few times for biscuit joints but I'll be honest, it's not the easiest fastest way to do this, and you're limited to what kind of surfaces you can do this on (ie. not the face of the side of a bookcase). And maybe my bit is dull but it produces a lot of smoke in the process.

But I can't believe that most biscuit jointers I'm looking at are in the $200 range- for a fairly simple piece of equipment. I could buy another router for that much... But the jig above at Grizzly is at least interesting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rprice

I have not used the (Grizzly jig) but I do use the router table all the time but I also have a biscuit cutter from Harbor Freight and it works great and for 50 to 60 bucks it's hard to beat. ( also have a PC,Stanley) I have the Harbor one mounted in a bench top bracket so I just walk up to it and put in the slots in quick and easy.

Just a note if the bit smokes it's time to replace the bit but if you are cutting wet or green wood or ceder it will smoke a bit.(oil in the wood)

BISCUIT JOINER KIT
Plus
BISCUIT JOINER WITH TILTING FENCE

http://da.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=Biscuit+Joints&Submit=Go
---------------
Biscuit Jointer 22.oo bucks for this one
http://www.wholesalerscatalog.com/proddetail.php?prod=jc636_hs&PHPSESSID=

30.oo for this one
http://centralonlinesales.com/show_Product.asp?ID=636

24.oo for this one
http://stores.shopdidoo.com/-strse-21/Biscuit-Jointer/Detail.bok
------------------
Bj


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I use a biscuit cutter in my hand held router and find it more accurate than the biscuit jointer I own. I attach the offset base to the router and then slide it into the mark on the wood, works a treat. I have even made an angled baseplate so I can cut biscuit slots at 45 degrees.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes I own the jig you have there. It works well. But I found a frued biscut jointer from Lowe's when it was a 20% of plus it was on sale I paid 60.00 for mine it works well. I still have the jig if you want it pm me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Of all the router adapters for cutting biscuit slots I think the Craftsman Bizkit was the first. This is a plastic sub-base you attach to your router and it has return springs. Simple, effective, and as far as I know no longer in production. I sold mine last year. I bought a Freud that had been used once by a friend for a song.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the Craftsman Bizkit for yrs now I have used it for different items works ok their are more and better one's now bought mine yrs ago i found that i had a sear's dowel jig hidding in the shop cheaned it up and friend used it and i found this to be faster and porbly just as good at least it work out ok


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

rprice54 said:


> Have any of you ever used something like this? Grizzly Link
> 
> I have a slot cutter for my router, I've used it on a table set up a few times for biscuit joints but I'll be honest, it's not the easiest fastest way to do this, and you're limited to what kind of surfaces you can do this on (ie. not the face of the side of a bookcase). And maybe my bit is dull but it produces a lot of smoke in the process.
> 
> But I can't believe that most biscuit jointers I'm looking at are in the $200 range- for a fairly simple piece of equipment. I could buy another router for that much... But the jig above at Grizzly is at least interesting.


I don't know what your project needs are but a router table works quite well for just about any biscuit in the edge of a piece. I use slot cutters I got from Infinity Tools. They sell a, "Kit" but it was cheaper and more versatile for me to buy the pieces separately because I already had a multi-sized bearing kit from one of their rabbet bits. I can even cut slots for the tiny Porter Cable face frame, (FF) biscuits. I got both 1/2" and 1/4" arbors so that I can also use the same slot cutters on a smaller 1/4" router when doing biscuits hand held. I've never used a jig like the Grizzly you linked but I guess that might make it easier. It's not hard to make biscuits slots without one though.

I haven't had to do any biscuits on bevels or in the center of a panel, (other methods) but I think it actually works better and faster than a hand held biscuit jointer. I use them on mitered frame corners. I made a miter sled that allows me to securely hold the frame pieces at 45 degree angles. I used some cheap Harbor Freight toggle clamps to hold the pieces down and I just push the piece into the spining slot cutter. On very small frames I use the PC FF biscuits and there's just barely enough room for the biscuit so I need to make sure I know exactly where the center of the slot cutter is. I have a split fence on me router table so I put a small square of 1/4" plywood across the two fence halves right above the bit. I then put a mark on the plywood right above the center of the bit. This way, when I really need the precision I can slide the sled into the bit knowing exactly where to position it so that the center of the bit if right on my biscuit referrence line on both workpieces. Also, the shaft of the slot cutters aren't long enough for the blades to reach the proper place on the work piece when it's on my miter sled. So I use one of those MLCS collet extenders I got several years ago for about $25. I only have to use this when I use the sled and I only use the sled on 45 degree miters. Other wise the shaft of the cutter is long enough. 

As I said earlier, I use other methods if the job would require putting a biscuit in the middle of a panel. You could use a straight bit and a hand held router to cut the slot for the biscuit. But for all other uses I tried it works as well as or better than a traditional biscuit jointer. For the narrow mitered frames, (about 1 1/4" wide stock) I think it's far easier to use my sled and table than to use a biscuit jointer. It takes me about a minute or so to cut all 8 slots in a frame.

Bruce


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

my current setup works well enough. my bit (porter cable 3 tooth slot cutter) has burned wood from day 1, maybe I should slow the speed down a bit... I will get it sharpened and try again. just got a new table saw, can't justify a new tool just yet anyways.

I hadn't thought about using a straight bit but I don't see why it wouldn't work, just need to find one small enough.


----------

